# Real 7.62x54 Cartridge Case Pen



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, I am looking for info on if this combo of stuff I am thinking about putting together will work...

I have a bunch of 7.62 cases I have been saving from my Mosin, I want to put together some pens from them, will these tips work with my cases?
*Rose Gold Tips for 30 Caliber Bullet Cartidge Pen Kits*
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCPTIPR.html

this is what I plan on doing...but, adding the rose gold tips...











also, if anyone has done this before from real cases, how did you add the transmission to it? Obviously I need to drill out the primer, but did you glue in the unit? or just press fit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2015)

I just saw @rdabpenman post his tutorial on making real bullet pens the other day on Facebook and it looked good. I'll look for it later when I get home if Les doesn't chime in first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2015)

Marc, see if this link works for you. https://www.facebook.com/groups/220613315117/10156025736525118/ As mentioned, this was Les' tutorial. I read through it and thought it was good - and something I'd like to try sometime (provided I can get my hands on some cases and bullets.) Les used a real bullet tip in his and explains how he did it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2015)

You could also check with @Final Strut - I seem to remember that he's maybe made some bullet pens?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

Matt is correct Scott made some really nice .50 BMG from some brass I sent him.


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 24, 2015)

My bullet pens are made very similar to Les'. I saw his tutorial and adapted my own method from it. Your 7.62 cases will work OK Marc. take a look at the assembly that I sent you from our trade fro the Mosin blanks. Because your surplus casings are berdan primed they are a little trickier to drill. I strongly recommend that you use a center drill until you just break through the primer then finish it with your 7mm bit.

If you want my honest opinion or if you don't either way I think bullet pens made with slim line style nibs look cheesy. If you are going to make bullet pens with once fired brass go the extra mile and put a real projectile in it. It really isn't that much more work.

If you choose to use the rose gold tips it seems to me that they will work in the same manner as the slimline tips but I can't speak true to that because I have never used them.

If you have questions when you get looking at Les' tutorial shoot me a conversation and I can talk you through it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

@Final Strut 

I looked at the one you sent me, but cant see inside the case and I didn't want to pull it apart. Did you glue it in the primer drilled hole or is it press fit.

I am not using the 7mm nib. I want it to look good.

I don't have any tips that's why I was looking at the rose gold tips....if those won't fit, next step was to buy some real ones...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

@rdabpenman 

Les, what is the dowel used for? I didn't see it in the tutorial pictures...


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> @Final Strut
> 
> I looked at the one you sent me, but cant see inside the case and I didn't want to pull it apart. Did you glue it in the primer drilled hole or is it press fit.
> 
> ...




If your casings are re-sized then you can press fit the bullet in otherwise you need to glue it in. I usually squeeze a small pool of thicker CA into the casing through the primer hole then insert the bullet and tube assembly through the neck while holding the casing horizontal. Once I have the bullet seated to where I want it I tip the casing up while holding the bullet in place and slowly rotate the whole assembly around at kind of an angle so the CA runs down around the bullet and tube and glues everything in place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Did you use a 7mm tube on inside the case to hold the transmission in place?


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Did you use a 7mm tube on inside the case to hold the transmission in place?



Yes sure. The tube gets epoxied (or Jb weld) to the bullet then installed in the casing.

If I have time this weekend maybe I will try to put together a tutorial for my method.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ah...I see now. That make sense to me....

Thanks...


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 25, 2015)

Marc,
Which tutorial are you referring to with respect to a dowel?

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 25, 2015)

Marc,
I have a lot of tutorials on making rifle cartridge pens of various calibers from .223 up to 50 cal to take either Parker or cross refills as well as finishing techniques, clear casting, etc.
I don't see anywhere that these PDF Tutorials can be downloaded?

Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Marc, see if this link works for you. https://www.facebook.com/groups/220613315117/10156025736525118/ As mentioned, this was Les' tutorial. I read through it and thought it was good - and something I'd like to try sometime (provided I can get my hands on some cases and bullets.) Les used a real bullet tip in his and explains how he did it.





rdabpenman said:


> Marc,
> Which tutorial are you referring to with respect to a dowel?
> 
> Les



The one above that Sprung posted....I'll log into fb and post on the link that is there, so you will get a notification there...


----------

